

What would you do with 20 Intel L5520 and 320GB of RAM for a week? - ewams

If you had access to 10 servers for a week, each with 2 Intel Xeon L5520's and 32GB of RAM, and 100GB HD space, what would you do with them?<p>Calculate PI?<p>Join them to WCG or SETI?<p>Test out Cassandra?<p>Try to break &#60;encryption algo here&#62;?<p>Test your skills at multithreaded programming?<p>What would you do, because I may just let you do it.
======
ewams
Currently I just run BOINC on them for World Community Grid. Wouldn't mind
helping out some other projects or entertain some idea if it is feasible.

------
elliottcarlson
Back up delicious, play with advanced techniques to create links between the
various tags and some other fun stuff.

